# Running Apache Tomcat 4.x and 5 on the same machine



## cdupreez (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

I have the following issue. Currently on the machine Apache tomcat 4.x is running a website/s etc. Now we have monitoring software that we want installed, which also uses a web interface and uses tomcat 5 to start the service up with.
The problem is when the one service starts up the other tomcat service cannot start. Is it possible to run both on the same machine and hoe exactly do I do that? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cdupreez (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, but I have got the issue sorted. Seemed the two tomcat's had a clash on port use. Changed some port numbers in the web.xml. Both are running fine now. Cheers.....:smile:


----------

